# whats the average square foot price



## 480sparky

Prices will vary widely from region to region. Local codes can also impact prices.

I've heard around $118.


----------



## Kevin MacIntosh

how much of that is electrical would you guess


----------



## 480sparky

Kevin MacIntosh said:


> how much of that is electrical would you guess


No way to answer that.

A 200a service costs the same whether it goes into a 1,000 ft² house or a 3,000 ft² one.

Wire is sold by the foot. Boxes, breakers, devices and covers are sold per each or by the case.

A home with 12' ceilings will take more labor than one with 8' ceilings. 

To compund the issue, what you pay to be in business is not the same as what I pay. So your overhead will not equal mine.


----------



## Buck Parrish

kevin macintosh said:


> was wondering the avg square foot price for new house


 
$4.50 - $5.25


----------



## MDShunk

I don't compute the cost to the builder by square foot, but sometimes I work it backwards just for curiosity. I often come in at between 5 and 6 bucks a square foot. You hear of guys that specialize in bare-bones NEC installs in tract homes chasing that work for the 2-2.35 range. They can have it. I've done quite a few custom jobs that have come out in the 20-30 dollar a foot range, and one that came in right at 40. There's just no way to talk about a cost per square foot.


----------



## Mr. Sparkle

I just did a 750 Sq/ft addition that when computed in reverse ended up being around $8.00 sq/ft. This was nothing special either, but like always it ended up having about 50% more electrical than what was on the print.


----------



## chenley

Just bid a commercial building for about 5.50 sq/ft. which is for a good, long-standing client of ours. 

Bid an addition to a commercial building for about $13 sq/ft., with no electrical plans, we had to provide them. 

Can't trust the square foot price. Sharpen your pencil and get the real numbers. :thumbsup:


----------

